# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Pics of the Chinese knock-offs

## humungus88

Look pretty damn good though

----------


## powerbodybuilder

I see these in Canada.

----------


## humungus88

> I see these in Canada.


No doubt, still same quality.

----------


## eric952

i have the same one and i can said is very underdose,take double shot if you want to have good result.....i take it 2 time and is the same result very underdose..............

----------


## LivingItUp

The Tops are not the same as the in mexico... the hologram isnt the same either.. the REAL hologram was way better detail... let me see if i can find a pic for u... at one time all i had was and gear and i had TONS of it... i loved it.. i wouldnt touch it now.. BTW.. labels were straight and the ones in the pic arent.. be careful with it

----------


## CYP400

i wouldn't touch anything that comes from IP china

----------


## theboss

so whats inside.....still gear or ??

----------

